# *wink*



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2008)

"Really? Great! Show me!"

A man with a winking problem is applying for a position as a sales  representative for a large firm. The interviewer looks over his papers and says,  "This is phenomenal. You've graduated from the best schools; your  recommendations are wonderful, and your experience is unparalleled. Normally,  we'd hire you without a second thought. However, a sales representative has a  highly visible position, and we're afraid that your constant winking will scare  off potential customers. I'm sorry...we can't hire you."

"But wait," he  said. "If I take two aspirin, I'll stop winking!"

So the applicant reaches into his jacket pocket  and begins pulling out all sorts of condoms: red condoms, blue condoms, ribbed  condoms, flavored condoms; finally, at the bottom, he finds a packet of aspirin.  He tears it open, swallows the pills, and stops winking.

"Well," said the  interviewer, "that's all well and good, but this is a respectable company, and  we will not have our employees womanizing all over the  country!"

"Womanizing? What do you mean? I'm a happily married  man!"

"Well then, how do you explain all these condoms?"

"Oh,  that," he sighed.
"Have you ever walked into a pharmacy, winking, and asked  for aspirin?"


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

Ohhh, that hit me good, i did not see that coming. lol


----------



## zDom (Sep 22, 2008)

tko4u said:


> Ohhh, that hit me good, i did not see that coming. lol



Me either  Funny stuff ...


----------

